# SYSTEMA/New York Seminar  9/14/03



## NYCRonin (Aug 8, 2003)

SYSTEMA/New York Seminar, 9/14/03 - with Rob Green


SYSTEMA/New York 
announces the next of a series of seminars in the NYC area. 

DATE: Sunday, September 14th
TIME: 10AM to 1pm 
LOCATION: Pa-Kua Center, 2212 Ave. U, Sheepshead Bay area, Bklyn. NY 

Rob Green is a 40 year veteran of the study of the worlds martial arts and combative styles and a 17 year member of NYC law enforcement working with some of the most violent criminal offenders on Rikers Island. 
Rob is a personal student of Vladimir Vasiliev and Mikhail Ryabco and is certified by these two legendary masters to teach Systema to the public and members of law enforcement. (You can learn more about Rob and our group at: www.rusanyc.com ) 

This seminar will be unique because it will not only include work on the basics of Systema but will also, as a special focus, Robert will cover the use of Systema 'deflections' to redirect an attackers strikes.

Due to the expected response, PLEASE reserve your space by contacting us ASAP. We are announcing this seminar here  to give  board members first preference - space is limited. 
For more information about reservations, cost or directions - please contact us at: Mail@rusanyc.com 

This will be another exciting and informative seminar and we look forward to seeing you there!	
********************************************************************************************************


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------



## NYCRonin (Sep 26, 2003)

Sorry Arnisador - this seminar was postponed due to scheduling conflict at the host school. Next seminar is scheduled for october 19th - the material covered will work on developing skills in defense against mass attack as taught to Rob Green by Vlad Vasilieve. Perhaps one of the attendees will post a review for you after that seminar.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2003)

I hope so!

When is one of these coming to Indiana? I was shown a little Systema by *jaybacca72* but would like to really experience it!


----------



## NYCRonin (Sep 27, 2003)

Well, many people dont realize that they can host a seminar in their area with Vlad or any of the affiliates. Vlad is usually quite the busy guy (understandable) but, the affiliates are usually much less expensive and flexable, schedule wise. We all have our specialties (mine is applied combatives) and have traveled from the east to the west coast of the country to do a seminar. 
Usually, all it takes to get it working is to have an appropriate training venue and about 20 - 30 interested participants. Other than that, you can keep an eye on the forum for Systema and keep your eyes open for seminars that are more local to you. As the 'SYSTEMA' becomes more popular, these opportunities are becoming more frequent. Still, its easier than traveling to Toronto (or Moscow) as I originally had to do, a few years ago.
If you want some suggestions about getting a seminar set up in your area, you can PM me - I would be glad to help you arrange one with myself or any of my fellow affiliates.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks for the offer. I'm in a low populated area so I usually expect to have to drive to Indianapolis or Bloomington for seminars--we can't get enough people around here. The only decent-sized school is a very insular TKD school that keeps to itself. An affiliate instructor is fine for me! I'm curious about it--a number of people whose opinions I respect have really become taken with it, but I gotta feel it to believe it myself.

Work sent me to Toronto last year for a week but I was unable to get away to his school!


----------

